# Linux Kernel Bootoption um dritten Grafikadapter zu benutzen

## Child_of_Sun_24

Hallo,

wie der titel schon sagt, suche ich mich d*mm und d*mlich nach einer Kommandozeilenoption um dem Kernel mitzuteilen das er als Anzeige die dritte Grafikkarte im System benutzen soll.

Da ich xen benutze um Windows zu virtualisieren und Grafikarte 1 und 2 im Crossfireverbund laufen sollen (Die laufen im PCIe x8 Modus, die dritte im PCIe x4, weshalb ich die dritte für die Anzeige nehmen will).

Mein Problem ist das wnen ich die Option pciback.hide=(01:00.0)(01:00.1)(02:00.0)(02:00.1) benutze ich keine automatische Ausgabe auf der dritten Karte habe, stattdessen verschwindet einfach nur alles und der Bootvorgang wird abgebrochen.

Ich habe schon google bemüht und die Kernel Dokumentationen durchgelesen, allerdings fand ich keine befriedigende Lösung (Nur für die Anzeige von X auf der gewählten Karte, was mich aber nicht weiterbringt, da ich gar nicht bis dorthin komme)

Im UEFI meines Boards kann ich leider auch nicht die Grafikkarte zum booten auswählen (Asrock 970 Extreme4).

Ich hoffe es kann mir hier irgend jemand dabei helfen.

----------

## bell

Nutzt Du Framebuffer oder den "Textmodus"? Versuche es mit dem Framebuffer.

Der Textmodus ist BIOS-Lastig und das BIOS weiss ja nichts von XEN.

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Ich starte das ganze im EFI Modus, drot scheint nur efifb zu funktionieren, werde es mal mit bios emulation versuchen hoffe dann klappt das mit xen auch noch.

Allerdings fehlt mir immer noch die passende kernel oder evtl. ja auch eine dom0_ xen option dafür (Was meine Probleme glaube ich lösen würde, da dann xen ja die komplette Steuerung übernimmt.)

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Nach längerem Probieren habe ich jetzt hereusgefunden wie ich das ganze anstelle.

Meine dritte Karte ist eine Nvidia, die beiden anderen Ati Karten.

Habe alle anderen Framebuffer Treiber aus dem Kernel geschmissen, nur der nouveau bleibt fest drin (Monolitisch nicht Modular).

Somit ist der Nouveau Framebuffer der einzige der geladen wird (Meine Lösung würde auch mit mehreren Framebuffer Devices Funktionieren, allerdings brauche ich nur diesen einen).

Dann ein einfaches fbcon=map:0 (0 ist der erste Framebuffer im System, wäre im /dev Ordner später /dev/fb0 deswegen würde es auch mit mehreren Devices klappen [Entsprechend fb1 = map:1, etc. pp.]) reicht um beim Starten die Konsolenausgabe komplett auf die Nvidia Karte zu lenken, die Primäre gibt dann noch so lange ein Signal aus (Standard Vga Modus) bis sie vom Kernel dem pciback Xen Treiber zugeordnet wird.

Also ist dieser Thread gelöst, habe extra das Ergebnis ausführlich gepostet damit später jemand mit dem selben Problem hier nachlesen kann (Habe darüber hier noch nix gefunden).

----------

